# Help! I think I messed up in my design - creative ways to solve?



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

So making a bed for my sister-in-law. But I made a fatal flaw in the design. Because the footboard has the panel, I can't get access to attach the bed rails. I am not using a design that has those built in bed rail hardware.

Instead the idea was to have some metal heads showing for detail and sort of that rustic look. It was going to a bolt washer nut attach. But based on the pics below you can see I have to figure a different way of accomplishing that. Not sure just lag screwing right into it works? While she won't take a part the bed many times, when she does move, she will and will it be ruined once taking apart in that it won't reattach again?

The other idea other than lag screw was embed the nut and washer before assembling the panel to the posts and then have some sort of pan or truss head bolt and bolt in.


----------



## TimLanier (Feb 15, 2019)

Lag bolts will give you the rustic look you want but it seems like they'd be pretty hard on the wood if you're wanting to be able to take the bed apart and put it back together. I've had lag bolts strip out their holes the 2nd time I've tightened them.

Maybe this isn't helpful since it's not the rustic look you want, but I've had good luck with this kind of attachment for bed rails: https://www.rockler.com/heavy-duty-wrought-steel-bed-rail-fasteners-4-pack-select-size


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Some heavy duty threaded inserts.

Use with Connector Bolts


----------



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks Tim - I always thought those racked a little bit and couldn't understand how they could hold the bed together stably. Sort of a bad butt joint? Is this your experience or they pretty rock solid?



> Lag bolts will give you the rustic look you want but it seems like they d be pretty hard on the wood if you re wanting to be able to take the bed apart and put it back together. I ve had lag bolts strip out their holes the 2nd time I ve tightened them.
> 
> Maybe this isn t helpful since it s not the rustic look you want, but I ve had good luck with this kind of attachment for bed rails: https://www.rockler.com/heavy-duty-wrought-steel-bed-rail-fasteners-4-pack-select-size
> 
> - Tim Lanier


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I'd do a threaded insert or a recessed T-nut on the back side. Either would allow you to use a bolt intead of a lag screw.


----------



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

LeeRoyMan and JayT - threaded inserts! Hmm… okay researching - thanks for the great idea! I hope they make it for big enough bolts… or atleast i need the bolt head to be big and/or flat-ish.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Maybe 'bench' bolts?
Ask you favorite search engine, for more like this:








http://www.veritastools.com/Products/Page.aspx?p=178


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Lag bolts will give you the rustic look you want but it seems like they d be pretty hard on the wood if you re wanting to be able to take the bed apart and put it back together. I ve had lag bolts strip out their holes the 2nd time I ve tightened them.
> 
> Maybe this isn t helpful since it s not the rustic look you want, but I ve had good luck with this kind of attachment for bed rails: https://www.rockler.com/heavy-duty-wrought-steel-bed-rail-fasteners-4-pack-select-size
> 
> - Tim Lanier


i used those on this bed i made recently,there solid as a rock and very easy to take apart when needed.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I would also just get the bed hardware and be done. Costs you more just thinking about alternatives


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

T-nuts:


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

> Maybe bench bolts?
> Ask you favorite search engine, for more like this:
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with this!

You can drill the holes for the brass "nuts" from the back side of the foot board posts, so they do not show from the front at all. This is fairly common hardware for knock-down furniture that is made to be disassembled and reassembled.

The threads are usually pretty standard, so you can choose different bolt lengths/materials/finishes/head-styles to suit your taste.

You could also counter-bore the side rails for the bolt heads, so the heads are below flush with the outside of the side rails. Then there are decorative "bed bolt covers" that can cover the counter-bore hole & bolt head, if so desired.

Andy - Arlington TX


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

Another vote for bench bolts, also known as cross dowels. I used these ones from Rocker on my workbench. They're heavy duty, black, and a decent price. https://www.rockler.com/heavy-duty-cross-dowel-and-bolt-8-pack

You could also search for the appropriate size cross dowel and mate it with a carriage bolt to get the look you want. Like Andy mentioned, google "knock down hardware" for other options.


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

You will need a way to tighten the bolt, since the nut/cross dowel cannot be turned on the bolt when it is in place.

So, a carriage bolt would not work. Unless you cut a slot in it for a screw driver…

A black oxide coated socket head screw, with a matching washer might be an option for you.

Andy


----------



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks all. Update, I went with threaded inserts. They were easiest and cheapest, though did have to line up exact. I imagine the bench bolts would be as exact.


----------

